# Help choosing 88-key stage piano/MIDI controller



## KeysPlease (Feb 18, 2022)

Hey everyone!

First post here. I'm a piano-oriented hobby singer/songwriter and composer looking to upgrade my setup with an 88-key stage piano that will also serve as a MIDI controller at my workstation (using Ableton Live and Cubase). My budget is up to 1200 USD.

At first, I was including 88-key MIDI controllers with no built-in sound, and had narrowed it down to the Studiologic SL88 Grand, Roland A-88 MKII, or Roland FP30X, based on key feel after trying them out in the store. (Some contenders that I ruled out based on the feel were the Arturia Keylab 88 MKII, Native Instruments S88 MKII, M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro, Roland FP90X and Kawai VPC1). The key action is the most important thing to me since I want to record a lot of piano-centric pieces in a neoclassical or hybrid cinematic vein, and I am used to playing acoustic piano. My piano VST of choice is Pianoteq and I'd like a keyboard that makes good use of the expressive range that Pianoteq offers as a physically modeled piano.

After further consideration, I decided it would suit me better to get something that has onboard sound and can be used to get my toes wet with the occasional gig, jamming with friends, etc, as well. I don't have the space nor the money to have multiple types of 88-key keyboards, so it should be something that can easily be moved onto/off of my computer desk as needed.

Here are my must-haves:
- 88 hammer action weighted keys
- Onboard sounds
- Can be used as MIDI controller with a DAW
- Supports continuous pedaling (full range of pedaling, not on/off or on/half/off)
- Not too difficult to transport by one person

These would be nice to have:
- Onboard speakers or battery power
- Ivory feel keys (not totally smooth)
- Escapement
- Useful controls for working in my DAW
- Transmits note-off velocity

So after more research I've created a short list of possibilities and it would be great to get some input as to how well each one might fit my requirements, or if there's something else that comes to mind:

- Roland RD-88
- Roland FP30X
- Roland Juno DS88
- Korg Kross 2-88MB
- Korg Krome EX 88

Thanks in advance for reading and your help!


----------



## hag01 (Feb 19, 2022)

From this list, I can only speak for the FP-30X, and I think it is a good choice.
Good action, good piano sound.
Although I don’t know about its MIDI velocity behavior and how good it integrates with Pianoteq and generally with VST pianos. Worth checking out if possible.

I’ll just point out, that if you will use some non piano VST instruments at some point, like orchestral, synths, etc, you might want pitch-bend wheel, mod-wheel, and expression pedal. The FP-30X doesn’t has these.


----------



## KeysPlease (Feb 20, 2022)

hag01 said:


> From this list, I can only speak for the FP-30X, and I think it is a good choice.
> Good action, good piano sound.
> Although I don’t know about its MIDI velocity behavior and how good it integrates with Pianoteq and generally with VST pianos. Worth checking out if possible.
> 
> I’ll just point out, that if you will use some non piano VST instruments at some point, like orchestral, synths, etc, you might want pitch-bend wheel, mod-wheel, and expression pedal. The FP-30X doesn’t has these.


Thank you, those are good points! I would be fine with buying separate equipment for expression control, but it's always nice to have that integrated. I'll update my post when I choose a board and let people know how I find it.


----------



## mybadmemory (Feb 20, 2022)

I personally love the Nord range. Between the Piano, Stage, and Electro models, you have a lot of variety in terms size, weight, and keybeds.


----------



## AllanH (Feb 20, 2022)

As it sounds like action is important, I would make sure to include Kawai MP11se in your testing.








Kawai MP11SE Professional Stage Piano | Kawai Digital Pianos


The Kawai MP11SE Digital Piano from the Kawai MP Series is built for professional musicians who do not accept compromises, the MP11 SE offers the most authentic action, the most realistic sound, and the most control. While others may claim to be ‘the best’, only one can be considered the most...




kawaius.com





Regarding the built-in pianos. I especially like the concert Shigeru Kawai


----------



## nickcc (Feb 20, 2022)

I've got a Roland FP30 and use an Akai MPD226 for modulation, expression faders. I think the Roland keybed is very nice. I don't use the inbuilt sounds, just Kontakt VSTs. Great for classical/cinematic, I do occasionally find that the weighted keys aren't always suited to playing drums/percussion, so another reason why I got the Akai MPD as it has drum pads too. I've got a couple of professional pianist friends who have also played the FP30 and liked it. In fact one has also gone on to purchasing an FP30X. Like most things musical though, it's all about personal preference, so you need to find your personal favourite.


----------



## Jaxman12 (Feb 23, 2022)

I responded to your post on Gearspce a week ago. Your getting a lot more responses here. 
From GS:
I have used a Roland DS88 for 2-3 years. They keybed is very good. I am a piano player also and a good hammer action weighted keybed is a "must have" to me. I use the hammer action on all sounds, not just the piano sounds, even though I also have a Roland A800 Pro and an Akai Advance MIDI Controller.
You can adjust the velocity curves on the keyboard which helps a lot.
Not sure about the "Supports continuous pedaling (full range of pedaling, not on/off or on/half/off)". It does have both a pedal on/off jack and an Expression Pedal Input.
It will save keyboard layers and splits.
It can be battery powered
No on-board speakers
The on-board sounds are quite good, but I never use them since my software surpasses the quality of the on-board sounds. However, in a live giging performance, the on-boards sounds will do just fine. Also, you can download a lot of vintage sounds off of Rolands "Axial" website here-> http://axial.roland.com/category/jun...o-ds88_xps-30/ which gives you a ton of more sounds. Download the presets and load them into the DS88 via USB Thumb Drive.
I use Cubase Pro 11 and Sonar Platinum / BandLab Cakewalk and there are no issues interfacing with either DAW.
Can it be easily carried to a live gig? That depends on how strong you are. It's not a problem for me.

By the way, take a good set of Headphones to a local Guitar Center or other music store that has a Roland DS88 and spend some time with it (or any other keyboard) and judge for yourself.

Addition:
In addition, The best Hammer Action I have experienced is a Studiologic SL88 Hammer Action. It is lacking in the options that the Roland DS88 has, but the keybed is the best.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 23, 2022)

KeysPlease said:


> Some contenders that I ruled out based on the feel:
> *Kawai VPC1*
> ...
> The key action is the most important thing to me since I want to record a lot of piano-centric pieces in a neoclassical or hybrid cinematic vein, and I am used to playing acoustic piano.



This does not compute. In your budget (and thus excluding the MP11SE), this is the top choice for classical piano players due to the key action.


----------



## KeysPlease (Mar 10, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> This does not compute. In your budget (and thus excluding the MP11SE), this is the top choice for classical piano players due to the key action.


I'm aware. Could be because I'm not a classical player. Key feel is very subjective though, and classical players are no exception to that.


----------



## KeysPlease (Mar 10, 2022)

Just wanted to share that I ended up going with the Roland Juno DS88, which best covered my needs, and can confirm that it works beautifully with Pianoteq. There is a setting where you can enable continuous pedal support, which works well with the DP-10. The keyboard also transmits note-off velocity. The onboard sounds and controls are also easy to use and inspiring. The key feel (Ivory G) is great for the price range. I do prefer the newer PHA-4 action which seems to have a bit of a faster return, but I am able to play fairly complex pieces expressively on this keyboard, which is the most important thing. I'm very happy with my purchase so far!


----------

